# Rocket Fausto Display lights issue anyone ?



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Just wondering if any fellow Rocket Fausto owners have noticed an issue with the display where after some time (approx. 4 months in my case) the double dose light significantly reduces in brightness as compared to the single dose light. I would estimate it's about half as bright. Apart from it being annoying my worry is it will pack up completely before too long.

This is the second display I've had this issue with (I got sent a replacement for the original display which I fitted myself).

Surely I can't be the only one ?


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

I bought my Fausto in September last year and have not had the problem you describe as yet. It does sound rather worrying though.

How much of the day would you estimate your grinder is switched on ?


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply ! I leave mine on all the time - I only really turn it off if unplugging it to move to a place where I can take the top off etc to clean it properly. I wouldn't expect an electronic/LED failure because it's left on all the time. Certainly not in around 4 months anyway !!!


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay, that's interesting. I just switch mine on when I use it so it will typically be powered up for two or three five minute periods a day.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

When you replaced the original display, was an enclosed unit ? Could you see what type of light source was being used ? I'm just wondering if they are definitely LEDs, although I would be surprised if they were using anything else.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I took a look at the old panel. The light sources themselves are enclosed in little black plastic cylinders - however, on closer inspection of the back of the PCB they appear to be "LD1" etc. So it seems that (unsurprisingly) they are LEDs. I thought LEDs usually either work or fail - not start being half bright ?

Unfortunately all the training I did on electronics was many years ago, but from what I remember LED circuitry usually just involves a voltage applied across the LED and a resistor in series with it. Resistors are not exactly known for high failures. I guess the most likely cause is the voltage has dropped for some reason. But without a circuit diagram it's guesswork....


----------

